
Steve Jobs and The Cloud by Dustin Curtis - jordanbrown
http://dcurt.is/steve-jobs-and-the-cloud
======
rdl
Pretty easy to describe, even at the time, since that was the Unix Way
since...the 1980s. NeXT invented none of that. Pretty much anyone who went to
a top engineering school in the late 1980s or 1990s had this single sign on,
cluster experience (e.g. MIT Athena, whatever CMU had, etc.).

------
gonzo
> I walk up to any of them and log in as myself. It goes over the network,
> finds my home directory on the server, and it just, i've got my stuff, where
> ever I am. And none of that is on a local hard disk.

You can do all of this with NIS and NFS (and, in-fact, NeXT did. In NeXTStep,
NIS (aka YP) was known as NetInfo.

